# Madagascar hissing cockroach kept with Blaptica dubia together?



## 49ers (Sep 3, 2011)

I just got some Madagascar roaches, does anyone know if I can keep these together in the same container?
There are only 3 Madagascar hissing roaches and 300+ dubias.


----------



## 49ers (Sep 3, 2011)

input anyone?


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 3, 2011)

I assume it would be fine as long as they're both of at least somewhat similar size. But then again I have no experience with roaches as I live in FL and we're only allowed to  use crix as feeders here.


----------



## 49ers (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, the dubia are 300 mix sizes, the hissers are 2.5 in.
I don't thinking they'll attack each other, but not sure.
I'm also wondering about the off springs, are the hissers going to eat the dubia's babies?
Are the dubia going to eat the hisser's eggs ?


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd ask someone with more experience with roaches. But considering that crickets will eat cricket eggs, I wouldn't take a chance even with roaches.


----------



## Zman181 (Sep 3, 2011)

I experimented a year ago.  With both Blaptica dubias and Madagascar Hissing roaches in a spacious bin.  They seemed to do well. I did witness dubias eating Madagascar hissing nymphs as they where being born.  It was just an experiment.  Each of my roach species are kept in their own bin.


----------



## 49ers (Sep 3, 2011)

Cool thanks, I'm gonna stick them  in there.
I don't really care for reproducing them.
Just feel bad if I feel them off to the Ts, they seem like pretty cool creatures.


----------



## H. laoticus (Sep 4, 2011)

I had some hissing roaches in my bin of B. dubia and surprisingly one of the female hissers had babies.  They seemed to do well with the B. dubia, but I don't recommend anything since it was under informal circumstances.


----------



## c0rrosion (Sep 10, 2011)

I've got one adult female dubia, one adult female and one adult male hisser in a tank together, and they've been peaceful roommates for over six months now. They even dogpile together and eat together. Neither of the species are aggressive, though it sounds like if you want them to breed, nymphs might be at risk. If not, you should be ok.


----------



## annabelle (Sep 12, 2011)

they should be okay. i keep some different roaches together and they're fine...


----------

